# Plow wings...are they worth it?



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Don't see too many of them out on the road but one of my trucks has a 7.5' plow and i thought wings might be good for it. Anyone have them?


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

wings are awesome to have they save you soo much time! once you use them you wont plow without them... what kind of plow do you have?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

They are worth it in my opinion. I had them on my old Meyers 7.5ft plow.


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

I made my own last year for an experiment out of 1/4 inch plate bolted to each end. The plate sticks out about 14 inches from the blade and is 90 degrees from the plow so it doesn't give any extra width, but the box effect drastically cut down on repeat trips down a long row when you need to carry all the snow out to a central pile. No more piddle trails rolling off each side. I think it actually works better than a v-plow in scoop mode because you don't loose any width. The downside is that you have to stop and unbolt a heavy plate before you can windrow. I found that having a plate on only the left side was a great compromise because I could still windrow to the right while taking a wider pass because it didn't spill over the left side so much and carry piles without leaving trails by placing the blade 10 degrees left. 

Unfortunately, my effort to improve efficiency ultimately costs me money because I get paid by the hour and the contracts have already been locked in for 2 years. I'll leave the plates home and take longer... Next year maybe I can get more per hour and still save the customer a little money, but this year I can't see giving the customer a free upgrade.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

aeronutt;590111 said:


> Unfortunately, my effort to improve efficiency ultimately costs me money because I get paid by the hour and the contracts have already been locked in for 2 years. I'll leave the plates home and take longer... Next year maybe I can get more per hour and still save the customer a little money, but this year I can't see giving the customer a free upgrade.


ive been waiting for it to happen to someone on here......but in all the 11 hours i plowed last year i loved having the wings


----------



## DuramaxPowered (Sep 29, 2005)

Get the wings they will save you atleast 30% time or more!!! I won't plow without them. I turned my 8 foot western into a 10 foot... They are great.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I love mine


----------



## cnydreamr (Jan 20, 2008)

would it be a good idea to use wings on an older boss vplow?


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

i know you can use the buyers wings on the straight blade not too sure on the boss V


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

sure, I have a set on my 98 RTII.

but.. I had to use a welder and do a little timing.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Pro wings are worth every penny...


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

sounds good to me...thanks for the responses


----------



## polarplowing (Nov 16, 2005)

I have pro wings on my Boss straight blade and really like them, helps push snow straight forward. I also have the Boss wings on my V-plow, and they are the best investment. I can push TONS of snow, similar to a pusher on front end loader (of course on a smaller scale) The Boss wings are rock solid, I had a employee rip off the one of the prowings from pushing into the piles. Other than that wings are a great time saver!


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

got em on both my boss v plows- I'll never go back.......


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

prowings are awesome...keeps trailoff to a min, and helps push more snow!


----------



## OfCourseYouCan (Oct 9, 2008)

*added wear and tear on trucks?*

Do your trucks with wings seem to hold up well? Years ago my plow dealer recommended against installing them. But....I am very tired of backing up...back and forth and back and forth. Currently I have a 2006 F550 deisel with a Boss V and 2005 Dodge 2500 cummins with a Fisher V. I suspect wings might be handy on 15 of the 45 properties we plow.

Thank


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I have not noticed any additional wear. Maybe on smaller trucks, but on your trucks they probably won't even notice.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Get wings they are a must have on straight blades. No more chasing snowballs all over your lot.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

so can you wing guys give me any any suggestions for a good pair of wings... being mounted on an 8 foot western pro (not a pro plus) ... looking for one that mounts to the side or back some how...im not big on the idea of attaching it to the front of the moldboard dirrectly


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I've got pro wings that were reinforced by the previous owners of my plow. They are a huge time saver.


Elite, the prowings hook to the sides and one hole through the front. I can bring my plow over someday if you would like to check them out. I've found that the single hole through the front is no big deal.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah i think my friend uses them , im not a big fan myself, bu they seem to be a popular option


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

elite1msmith;601863 said:


> yeah i think my friend uses them , im not a big fan myself, bu they seem to be a popular option


I think they are popular since they arn't real costly and with a bit of extra bracing they can be pretty strong.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah jsut still don tlike the hole in th emold board think...plus they tapper down on the sides a little, and really dont kick forward as much as i want in this case... i dont want to lose th eablity to windro compleatley , but for this account its going on, most of the work is snow relocation.... i still will have a bobcat on site with a pusher, but i want the truck to be as effective


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

The ho;e in the moldboard has no effect on either the board or the ability to move snow with them off. It's only about an inch or so. I wouldn't trade them for anything when it comes to a straight blade. I have an extra for the left side. This one I use to clean up sidewalk gutters. I slap this one on, because I wear the flap out faster than during normal use. The flap goes on to the sidewalk (after shoveling) and squeegees the edge clean - getting no roll up back up onto the walk while pushing the gutter out.


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

*Pro wings*

Great time saver. Definatly worth the $200.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

bcf;606314 said:


> Great time saver. Definatly worth the $200.


where did you find them for $200


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

online for $250


----------



## Greenscape4u.co (Sep 20, 2003)

just ordered a 9.5' MVP poly with wings for my new C-5500 4X4 hope you guys are right , will post pics soon. Cheers


----------

